# Horse lanyards



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

People at work have all sorts of lanyards for hanging their badges on, which express their individuality.

I've been looking everywhere for one with horses, and the only three I can find are

Horse Theme Lanyards review at Kaboodle
which is a little cheesy for a professional environment 

Amazon.com: Western Style Horse Equestrian Lanyards (Sold Individually): Sports & Outdoors
except I don't ride Western

Metallic Horse Lanyard - RaraEquus.com
which I really like, but gives me an error every time I try to add it to my cart. I filled out their Contact Us form asking about it, but haven't heard back, and they don't give a phone number on their website.

Does anyone know of any others out there? Discipline neutral preferred, Dressage is ok.

I know they can be custom made, but they all have minimum orders or 50, 100, or 500! I just want one...

Has anyone run across any?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

NEW Fabric Lanyard in Horses Cotton by TheHomespunLoft on Etsy
Equine Heat Press Lanyards
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanyards-Animal-themed-Horses-pigs-dogs-insects-more-/300487813978#ht_500wt_1324

Just to pass along the word, Rara Equus has notoriously bad service, and tend to show a lot of out of stock items on their webpage without noting them as such. I might would avoid them if I were you.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent! I see two I like in those links. Now I just have to make a decision 

And thanks for the tip about Rara Equus.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Glad I could help!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I bet you could make your own if you're handy with a sewing machine!


----------

